# Word of the Day:  Cornucopia



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

1 : a curved, hollow goat's horn or similarly shaped receptacle (such as a horn-shaped basket) that *is* overflowing especially with fruit and vegetables (such as gourds, ears of corn, apples, and grapes) and that *is* used as a decorative motif emblematic of abundance. — called also horn of plenty.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Here is one example of a cornucopia:


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

I have personally never put a cornucopia together but think it would be a fun project!


----------



## Sliverfox (Nov 26, 2020)

My  cornucopia is  still stored away.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

I chose the word "cornucopia" today as the word of the day because it seemed like a most appropriate Thanksgiving Day word---I don't know, is it just me?


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2020)

We always had a cornucopia as a centerpiece on our Thanksgiving table. I still have that basket.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 26, 2020)

Today's Thanksgiving table will be overloaded with a cornucopia of foods.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Here is one example of a cornucopia:
> 
> View attachment 135508


How pretty that is!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

I was invited to Needshave's, Thanksgiving dinner bash, and talk about a cornucopia of delicious, mouth-watering delight being served!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> How pretty that is!


TY


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I was invited to Needshave's, Thanksgiving dinner bash, and talk about a cornucopia of delicious, mouth-watering delight being served!


I didn't get a formal invitation but just dropped in...I hope I'm wanted there.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I didn't get a formal invitation but just dropped in...I hope I'm wanted there.


Party crasher! LOL!


----------



## RubyK (Nov 26, 2020)

I had no idea that a cornucopia was originally made from a goat's horn. I have only seen a cornucopia assembled in a basket like the one @debodun posted above.

@Aunt Marg ~ What in the world is Needshave's?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

RubyK said:


> I had no idea that a cornucopia was originally made from a goat's horn. I have only seen a cornucopia assembled in a basket like the one @debodun posted above.
> 
> @Aunt Marg ~ What in the world is Needshave's?


needshave is a username of one of the members here.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

RubyK said:


> I had no idea that a cornucopia was originally made from a goat's horn. I have only seen a cornucopia assembled in a basket like the one @debodun posted above.
> 
> @Aunt Marg ~ What in the world is Needshave's?


Actually, I didn't know it was goat's horn either until I looked up the definition of cornucopia.


----------

